# Hijaze goat kids from Saudi arabea



## Naef hajaya (Mar 17, 2010)

Hejazi goats kids from saudi arabea


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 17, 2010)

The babies are just adorable!


----------



## freemotion (Mar 17, 2010)

Imagine if they were available in the US.....sigh....


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 17, 2010)

An I used to think Nubian kids were "ears with kids attached"

Wow


----------

